
Reddit will no longer be Open Source - freedomben
https://betanews.com/2017/09/04/reddit-open-source-changes/
======
ManlyBread
"Hey guys, thanks for helping us get successful, now piss off"

------
thomastjeffery
> Open-source makes it hard for us to develop some features "in the clear"
> (like our recent video launch) without leaking our plans too far in advance.

Basically, "Reddit will no longer be open source because we don't want you to
see our awful design decisions and implementations."

